# Invisibility cloak



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Experts create invisibility cloak*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/6064620.stm


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I had one of those, but I misplaced it and now I cant find it.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

They got yours too Wildomar?  LMAO


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

JT,

saw this on the news today...Yesterdays sci-fi, todays technoligy


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, this story has even been on my local radio station... the laboratory cloak; not the cloaks that DFBL and I have lost.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.seas.rochester.edu/~gresh/math/math_113006.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More on the science behind an invisibility cloak....

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19017-innovation-invisibility-cloaks-and-how-to-use-them.html


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

you'll find you cloaks in the last place you'd think to look. (Cuz' when you find them... why would you keep looking?)


----------

